# Outdoor Addiction is up!!!



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted you all to know that Outdoor Addiction (http://www.oddiction.com) is up and running. The guys from the forum that have started the company won't come on here and "advertise" that the business is now ready to go. So I thought that I would get on here and tell everyone about it, since I dont have anything to do with the company. They have worked their tail off getting it ready to go. It's quite a great idea. It is similar to the Costco idea, but different as well. If we become a member, then we get the merchandise at *WHOLESALE PRICES*. I mean, some of the things we can get at the member price is VERY VERY VERY inexpensive.(Did I say VERY enough times? Probably not!) It blows me away on some of the things, we can buy one item and the savings is double the membership price!! But unlike Costco, if we don't have a membership, we can still buy their products, we just get them at retail prices. I know they are going to continue adding items on their site quite often, including camping, fishing and other outdoor stuff, so we'll have to check back often. For those that have been waiting patiently for the new EPEK XC-3, they are selling them right NOW!! I know a lot of you guys are like me and want to help out the locals, so here's our chance. Plus, we know these guys. Lets support them!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

This is actually pretty cool. I shop backcountryoutlet.com. This is similar to that but geared towards hunting. I will be perusing...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I was told that many new products will be online soon. You cannot beat the membership discount. You will be saving a ton of money!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I just checked it out Pro. That is a killer price for Hoochie Mamas...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Sliding down a slippery slope....................lets see where we gooooooooooooo.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I was told that many new products will be online soon. You cannot beat the membership discount. You will be saving a ton of money!!!


Where's the freaking fishing stuff ?!?!?! :evil:

Hooks, worms, line, worms, hooks, line, worms, hooks and stuff...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

costco is a warehouse where you buy in bulk. never thought about buying in bulk for outdoor equipment unless i was going to sell it. to you. 
I'll pass thanks anyway.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> costco is a warehouse where you buy in bulk. never thought about buying in bulk for outdoor equipment unless i was going to sell it. to you.
> I'll pass thanks anyway.


Come on Ebenezer !! Check out the saving's...there's some good 'non-fishing' items on there, lots of archery stuff, boots, clothing.....good price's !!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone else want to advertize their taxidermy services, websites, small hunting stores, etc. while were on this thread???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Does anyone else want to advertize their taxidermy services, websites, small hunting stores, etc. while were on this thread???


Come on Nutzack !!! How come you only show up when it has something to do with Pro?

Jeez...your sure are worried about his future. You got a crush on him or jealous ? What is it ?!?!?


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Sliding down a slippery slope....................lets see where we gooooooooooooo.





Harry Nutzack said:


> Does anyone else want to advertize their taxidermy services, websites, small hunting stores, etc. while were on this thread???


Hey, I dont have anything to do with this business! I get nothing from this post or from this company! I just thought we should support a local business that has a great idea!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry .45 i will not support PRO


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Harry Nutzack":16nnvmec]Does anyone else want to advertize their taxidermy services, websites, small hunting stores, etc. while were on this thread???


Come on Nutzack !!! How come you only show up when it has something to do with Pro?

Jeez...your sure are worried about his future. You got a crush on him or jealous ? What is it ?!?!?[/quote:16nnvmec]

Like I said, were sliding down a slippery slope. Hope you and the owner of the website can let other advertizements on here go with the same lack of judgement and prejudice towards them. If it has been approved with the owner of the website, I'm all good with it. Do advertizements have to go through the owner? Do some advertizements depending on who the poster is get deleted while others do not? In what circumstance is it OK to post advertizements while it is clearly a rule violation?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Harry Nutzack and Buggz are Conjoined twins because they both share the same negative brain. They both add nothing but negative posts. Don't you ever get tired being negative? How do you live with yourself?

They have Craniopagus parasiticus :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> .45":1x8iwk8u][quote="Harry Nutzack":1x8iwk8u]Does anyone else want to advertize their taxidermy services said:
> 
> 
> > viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13491[/URL] ? Third, we do not want/plan to violate any of the forum rules. We fully intend to advertise through this website with PAID advertising.
> ...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

So does this mean the Duke avatar is up for grabs?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> So does this mean the Duke avatar is up for grabs?


It's all yours. :mrgreen: I didn't think anyone would want it after all the stuff I have drug it through. :shock: :wink:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking we could give it to Trooper. :mrgreen:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that Outdoor Addiction (http://www.oddiction.com) is up and running. The guys from the forum that have started the company won't come on here and "advertise" that the business is now ready to go. So I thought that I would get on here and tell everyone about it, since I dont have anything to do with the company.


You and your buddy are full of inconsistentcies as well as B.S. 
You or your buddy, same difference. 
If you pay for your spot here, great, it helps out the website. Otherwise, I say we let the Google ad bot that visits the site regularly on here and let it have at it. It would also probably list some good websites that have some great deals on hunting and fishing stuff as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> I was thinking we could give it to Trooper. :mrgreen:


That or sagebrush, he seems sweet on me as well.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You and your buddy are full of inconsistentcies as well as B.S.
> You or your buddy, same difference.
> If you pay for your spot here, great, it helps out the website. Otherwise, I say we let the Google ad bot that visits the site regularly on here and let it have at it. It would also probably list some good websites that have some great deals on hunting and fishing stuff as well.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: BTW how are you and Barney Fife?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > You and your buddy are full of inconsistentcies as well as B.S.
> > You or your buddy, same difference.
> > If you pay for your spot here, great, it helps out the website. Otherwise, I say we let the Google ad bot that visits the site regularly on here and let it have at it. It would also probably list some good websites that have some great deals on hunting and fishing stuff as well.
> 
> ...


Oh, probably the same as you and Liberace. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you done being a worry wart?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool website, thanks for the info!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

There are more people involved in this project then just PRO. If you have something to say about the idea or the business then great. But if your just going to slam each other then please take it elsewhere. 

Sage and Harry, thanks for the kind words, I just wish there was a way to please everyone but there isn't.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pro,
I hope your business does well, good luck! 
A couple of thoughts from old Abe:
"Am I not destroying my enemies when I make friends of them?"
"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."
"I don't like that man. I must get to know him better."


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> A thread were posters can act like teenage girls
> by utfireman on Feb 04, '09, 9:09
> 
> Since there is alot of this going on right now, I think that this topic needs its own thread. So here you go....It's coming,,,,, Are you ready???????
> ...


Awwww, sounds like someone is a little butt hurt. Pay the man for your advertisement and move on.

By the way, your thread above also probably violates the website rules as it more than likely qualifies as spam or a frivolous and/or nonsensical post.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Your right, thanks for the info.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I checked it out earlier and was very impressed. You guys have worked extremely hard. Nice job and don't worry about the people who become jealous of others hard work. I found the same kind of greeting with the broadhead on Archery Talk. I found all of the butt heads in the first few minutes. It settles down a bit and the cream comes to the top. Again Good Job and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Scott! Are you coming to the expo tomorrow?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Great website, thanks for the info PRO.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Who left the door open and let the D Bags in??


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

Pro,
I'll be up Friday or Saturday. I'll be sure to stop in. BTW great site.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just to settle the misunderstandings again. They didn't approach me to put this thread up in their behalf. I told them that I was going to do it on my own accord. They of course were glad and thankful that I would, but I did it on my own, to help them out. Like I said at first,


suave300 said:


> I know a lot of you guys are like me and want to help out the locals, so here's our chance. Plus, we know these guys. Lets support them!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Thanks Scott! Are you coming to the expo tomorrow?


Where at is the expo ? You guy's got any bumper sticky things made up yet ? _O\


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I am all for free advertising, it is the only kind I can afford.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Scott! Are you coming to the expo tomorrow?
> ...


Salt Palace, and yes! 8)


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

So let me get this right. This is a membership/club thing like Sam's or Cosco? So who all made this happen?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> So let me get this right. This is a membership/club thing like Sam's or Cosco? So who all made this happen?


Myself and utfireman, along with my brother doing the behind the scenes computer magic. utfireman has been doing this on a limited basis for over 4 years, I became involved with it back in August and we have been working hard to get as many products available at the lowest prices possible. Stop by our booth and say hi.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Will you be getting any rifle hunting stuff? Doubt I am going to the show but if I do I will. Looks like you guys have some thing going there.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations, looks like a great site. I will be sure to pass the info along to friends.

Good luck with it, I hope it goes well for all of you.

bowgy.


BTW I thought Harry and Zim were the same person :?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Waterfowl, fishing, rifle, camping/hiking/rock climbing and the such will be coming to the site in the next couple of months. We can order alot of that stuff already, we just ran out of time to add it to the sight before we went live.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Very good to know.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool! nice site 8) 

my son and will probably stop by and say hello...and spend some money :wink: 


hary...zim.....dont forget fly7...he'll feel left out?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I joined and glad I did. Once I get back from Cancun I'll be snapping up the Spot Hogg I've been coveting for so long.

Best price I've seen


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought you guys were going to need my help for this, and all of a sudden up and running. **** you.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

The site is AWESOME!!! As soon as the wife lets me have alittle money left over from her shopping...I'll be buying a TON of stuff...
Hey NUTZ and SAGE...take it some where else!


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

this looks like a great site. I've told about 15 people down here in Sanpete and we are all excited to join. My brothers and I will be at the expo Friday. We'll stop by and meet ya all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> So does this mean the Duke avatar is up for grabs?


Your a weiner NHS !! You were after that from the last forum when Pro got banned the second time around !!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > So does this mean the Duke avatar is up for grabs?
> ...


Hey.....I just noticed you called me a weiner. Thanks!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > NHS said:
> ...


Your welcome !! And.... I was holding back too !!! :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I went to the expo tonight and caught the very last 1/2 hour before they shut the doors. I ran into the Outdoor Addiction boys. I saw Pro, UTFireman, Coyote, Skull crazy, and homophobe. Pretty cool thing they have going. I will be up there Today (its after midnight) to work the broadhead over for the public...............Good stuff!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet site guys... I'm going to second on the fishing stuff, add Riflescopes, and recommend making the click to enlarge actually Enlarge the item not just open it in a new window... Great prices my wife saw me looking through it and made sure I understood I cant spend any money for a little while...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> recommend making the click to enlarge actually Enlarge the item not just open it in a new window...


Yup, I wanted a closer look at a couple of the packs and was unable to really see what they looked like. Other then that, I think its a great idea and I will be doing my part to support local business in the sport I love most.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a link that says click to enlarge. Did you try that?

If we put a large image up on the site, it will slow the load time. If you have DSN then it's not much of a problem, but not everyone has that for internet.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I signed up for the site. Who else did? It was a pleasure to finally meet some of you at the expo.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

How much to sign up??


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

How much to sign up??


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

How much to sign up??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

$69.95 x 3 :lol: :wink:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

For the first 1000 member it will be 69.95 and they will maintain that price for as long as they stay members.
After the we hit a 1000 member it will go to 99.95.

Fishing, waterfowl, hiking, and camping will all be added soon. We are going to be adding about 100 new items a week.
If there is something that you want, and don't see it. Let us know, since there is alot of item's that we can get that have not been put into the website yet.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > recommend making the click to enlarge actually Enlarge the item not just open it in a new window...
> ...


Most items do enlarge, and those that don't are being fixed ASAP. Sorry for that, still working out a few bugs. A PM/email to me on any questions/concerns will be appreciated and addressed.

I want to thank the EPEK folks who helped out, as well as all the others who pitched in. It was nice meeting a bunch of UWN folks and we appreciate your business and friendship. It was a lot of work, but fun. We look forward to more adventures down the road!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> *There is a link that says click to enlarge. Did you try that?*
> 
> If we put a large image up on the site, it will slow the load time. If you have DSN then it's not much of a problem, but not everyone has that for internet.


I did and my wife was still not happy, any other suggestions? :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: Nice meeting you and nice seeing you again Pro. I am happy to see local guys doing good. I will hopefully be joining before too long, just have to see how much a week work of hospital bills are going to cost me for my boy. :shock: -)O(-


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

We are suppose to be meeting with out IT guy and we will see what we can do to fix that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> utfireman said:
> 
> 
> > *There is a link that says click to enlarge. Did you try that?*
> ...


I truly hope all goes well with your son! That's far more important than images enlarging or not. :wink:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Pro,

It was really nice meeting you and UTfireman at the show, and to see Tex again. SO that being said, now that I'm a member I'm putting in my first request for something I didn't see on your site. Sometime between now and hunting season I need to pick up a SPOT sattelite messenger. I end up hunting by myself a lot (when I'm not taking the whole band of kids with me) and my wife really wants me to get one so she knows that I'm in one piece.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

We will look into it. 8)


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We will look into it. 8)


Hey, do you guys sell Hoochie Mama elk calls. I have a friend, his name is Blade, and he would like to purchase two dozen, because Pro. said they are the best cow elk call on the planet. What kind of deal can he get for a case?  :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BERG said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > We will look into it. 8)
> ...


You have a friend ?????? -_O- -_O- -_O-......good one BERG !!!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

.45 said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


You used to be nice person .45. What did I ever do to you? I was going to take you to the secret big fish place, but now I must reconsider my options.   No giant trout for you!
I'm going to leave work and go drink away my tears. I was simply trying to help Blade get a Hoochie Mama :lol: and then you come along to destroy my self esteem.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BERG said:


> You used to be nice person .45. What did I ever do to you? I was going to take you to the secret big fish place, but now I must reconsider my options.   No giant trout for you!
> I'm going to leave work and go drink away my tears. I was simply trying to help Blade get a Hoochie Mama :lol: and then you come along to destroy my self esteem.


I'm so sorry BERG.... 

I wuv you !! I was just trying to be a little badot...is all....


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I forgive you .45. I drank my hurt feelers away, I'm probably going to take you fishing afterall.
Now, will you please help me get the Hoochie Mama's from Pro. for *Our* friend blade.  
I need to get the order placed right away, because Blade's is headed up to Hardware Ranch and he wants to practice.


----------

